# Cleaning white chalky color off Merc's????



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1278893033


----------



## tacobreath (Mar 20, 2009)

Doh!!! that's it plain vinegar....just couldn't remember.
Thanks for hooking me up with the link!


----------

